# Here's a really good tip regarding fitness!



## Kiren (18 Mar 2009)

Hey guys I don't have much time but make sure you get in shape for basic it's not fun having to vr because you busted up your kneed


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Mar 2009)

Thread could also be titled: %@#@ happens.  >


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Mar 2009)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Thread could also be titled: %@#@ happens.  >



True.  Being in the greatest shape cannot prevent you from injury if you fall or get hit or something like that.   :


----------



## newmet (18 Mar 2009)

There was a young man on my course who, on CF Express test day, 4 days into basic, ran to level 13 and blew out his knee on the pivot.   He completely impressed all of the staff; however, by the end of the day could no longer walk.  He ended up VRing because of it.
So, like PMedMoe says, it could happen if you're in shape too. 
Best hint, go in shape but don't break yourself on basic.  Also, watch out for the %@#@ that happens that PuckChaser mentioned.


----------



## Stauds (19 Mar 2009)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Thread could also be titled: %@#@ happens.  >



I agree... I think we all know a few people who left the training system "broken". Nothing special.


----------



## ballz (20 Mar 2009)

newmet said:
			
		

> There was a young man on my course who, on CF Express test day, 4 days into basic, ran to level 13 and blew out his knee on the pivot.



Moral of the story: play it safe and stop at level 6 

I'm kidding of course... quit after level 10, after that there's nothing more to gain but pride.


----------



## benny88 (20 Mar 2009)

ballz said:
			
		

> ... quit after level 10, after that there's nothing more to gain but pride.



We have very different thoughts on quitting and pride.


----------



## Kiren (20 Mar 2009)

Ya sorry about not really finishing the post guys but I only had about 30 seconds to finish up the post before my internet ran out in the bistro. 
What I meant to say was that I ended up busting up my knee because they pushed me too far in WFT. I failed my PT test by 1.5 levels and 1 pushup and during the cardio overstressed my knee because of "underconditiong due to lack of exercise". They basically said I was in such sad shape that I couldn't even do WFT. If you can manage don't get put on there the trailers are terrible and there's no sense of the family that you get on actual platoon. Also from talking to my friends still moving through bmq WFT is hell compared to the regular training.

Sorry about the confusion


----------



## DisplacedMaritimer (21 Mar 2009)

That sucks man  Sorry to hear...

How was the running? I've been running 15-20 minutes at a time at around 8 - 8.5 km/h for the last week, and mixing in interval training, running 5 days a week... been doing intervals and building for the last 6 weeks, and I'm still worried about it. Since you just did it, what's your take on it? What kind of training did you do before you went?


----------



## Snaketnk (21 Mar 2009)

You were not injured by being pushed too hard on WFT (New less offensive name for RFT, I guess their feelings were getting hurt...). Most of the fitness training that they do on WFT is at your own pace; using heart rate monitors so you can monitor and adjust your level of effort.

As to it being "hell" compared to BMQ: wrong again. Inspections are sporradic and easy at worst, you have little to no work to do at night, and the collective PT you do is at a very slow pace compared to what you'll see on course.

WFT is a great program if you're serious about being in the Military and are willing to put forth the drive and effort to succede. They'll give you all the help that you could ever need to get in shape. To any prospective candidates: I urge you to ignore this horror story.


----------



## benny88 (21 Mar 2009)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> You were not injured by being pushed too hard on WFT (New less offensive name for RFT, I guess their feelings were getting hurt...).



What does the W stand for? And Remedial is not an offensive word, it's completely applicable.

re·me·di·al    (rĭ-mē'dē-əl)  adj.   
Supplying a remedy. 
*Intended to correct or improve deficient skills in a specific subject:*


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Mar 2009)

I believe the W stands for Warrior.  :


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Mar 2009)

Kiren said:
			
		

> What I meant to say was that I ended up busting up my knee because they pushed me too far in WFT. I failed my PT test by 1.5 levels and 1 pushup and during the cardio overstressed my knee because of "underconditiong due to lack of exercise".



1.5 on the shuttle test is barely even walking fast.... not to harp on your personal fitness level, but basic training is not a day camp, some effort is required BEFORE you show up to avoid situations such as this.


----------



## JBoyd (21 Mar 2009)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> You were not injured by being pushed too hard on WFT (New less offensive name for RFT, I guess their feelings were getting hurt...). Most of the fitness training that they do on WFT is at your own pace; using heart rate monitors so you can monitor and adjust your level of effort.
> 
> As to it being "hell" compared to BMQ: wrong again. Inspections are sporradic and easy at worst, you have little to no work to do at night, and the collective PT you do is at a very slow pace compared to what you'll see on course.
> 
> WFT is a great program if you're serious about being in the Military and are willing to put forth the drive and effort to succede. They'll give you all the help that you could ever need to get in shape. To any prospective candidates: I urge you to ignore this horror story.



As a previous recruit that had to VR due to issues other than physical I can say that I already have ignored this 'horror' story. I spent enough time in the trailers to know that life is easy out there. To those on WFT in the trailers thinking its hard... imagine 1 year ago when RFT was on the 12Th floor of blue sector. I also encourage anyone who is not in peak physical condition still go to BMQ, WFT will help you tremendously (this is not an excuse not to exercise before hand though.. a good exercise program is beneficial all the time, just know that if you fail their program will help you succeed, they want you to succeed.) They will work with you on your weak areas to round you out, I have even heard stories of people blowing the fitness test to be sent to RFT on purpose.



			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> 1.5 on the shuttle test is barely even walking fast.... not to harp on your personal fitness level, but basic training is not a day camp, some effort is required BEFORE you show up to avoid situations such as this.



I believe he failed by 1.5 which would mean he made it to 4.5


----------



## newmet (21 Mar 2009)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> You were not injured by being pushed too hard on WFT (New less offensive name for RFT, I guess their feelings were getting hurt...). Most of the fitness training that they do on WFT is at your own pace; using heart rate monitors so you can monitor and adjust your level of effort.
> 
> As to it being "hell" compared to BMQ: wrong again. Inspections are sporradic and easy at worst, you have little to no work to do at night, and the collective PT you do is at a very slow pace compared to what you'll see on course.
> 
> WFT is a great program if you're serious about being in the Military and are willing to put forth the drive and effort to succede. They'll give you all the help that you could ever need to get in shape. To any prospective candidates: I urge you to ignore this horror story.



Well, here I go again...

I was on RFT, when it was still RFT and I passed my PT test February 2008 so maybe things have changed...
1)  PT at your own pace, I'll agree to that to the point that PT on platoon is at your own pace as well, people aren't going to be able to do any more than they are able to do and at what pace they can do.   Let me tell you that the 2 rucksack marches and 1 time through the obstacle course each week on RFT was not at our pace, it was at the PO's pace.  Phase 1 did webbing marches while later phases did the ruck marches.
2)  Hell compared to BMQ...I found RFT harder than platoon.  In the sense of the stress of if you are going to be broken on RFT (I ended up with stress fractures in my foot on RFT but blazed through the pain), if you would pass the PT test or get kicked out of the military.  The PT was HARD on RFT but yes you had to also push yourself too.  I would say PT was different on platoon in the sense that RFT did not do morning runs; however, the 2 hours of cardio in the afternoon normally took care of that.  Inspections were on the same schedule as platoon's with the WO occasionally doing platoon commander inspections and I can tell you when I was there inspections on RFT were much harder than my platoon's ever were.  Our instructors pushed to have us beyond ready for platoon and they did a great job.  As for at night, just as much free time on platoon as on RFT, only I know I spent a whole lot more time in the laundry room on RFT as we went through 2-3 sets of pt clothes a day.

So, that is my wading into the topic.  I do not know the workings of the new WFT program, I heard that PAT platoon and RFT have joined somehow?  But all I can say is that the old RFT program worked well, except for people getting broken.  Mind you that is not entirely the staff's fault, you get people on training who have not been training and there are sure to be some injuries.  Knees, aches, backs, etc.  Tigerbalm is a wonderful thing though and got me through many rough nights.   Yes, I was one of the ones in RFT on the 12th floor having to run up and down the stairs 6-10 times a day.


----------



## ballz (21 Mar 2009)

benny88 said:
			
		

> We have very different thoughts on quitting and pride.



Probably not, it was joke. Lighten up hero.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Mar 2009)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> That would make much more sense, thanks for the catch.


----------



## Kiren (26 Mar 2009)

I love how everybody assumes I'm a guy... I actually talked to my old WO about this and she agreed that if they were to go at the pace I needed to keep from blowing out both my knees I would be kicked out after the 90 days. Believe it or not I did actually exercise prior to coming here and it is definitely on them for making me run even after- I told them my knee was hurting. And I would have preferred the 12th floor to the trailers. I was getting a workout climbing to the 11th on my old platoon. And just one last quick note to everybody who thinks I'm quitting: I'm not I plan on coming back in 6 months.


----------

